# First Mice



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

So these little ladies are just pet shop mice bred from feeder stock, the lady also keeps black and tan fancy mice though. I couldn't locate a breeder near me. I just got them this morning. 


















The little black and tan one is really active and has been running around the cage exploring everything, building a nest and testing how chewable everything is. The other one seems fatter and lazy - she didn't seem too bothered about exploring and just curled up in the floor substrate and went to sleep. I'm hoping this is normal? I'll keep a watch on her anyway. Also, I appreciate that these are far from show mice but I was wondering what colour the one in the bottom photo would be considered? That is if she's a standard colour at all. She's also lighter than how she appears in the picture.

(Also, sorry for the poor quality, my camera broke so had to use my phone.)


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

She isnt likely to be pregnant is she? You will soon find out, if she is just fat there shouldnt be any problem obesity doesnt seem to have much effect on the health of mice, unless your planning to breed.

I think the fatty one is a cinnamon, they both look lovely.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

I looked up the cinnamon colour and I can see what you mean but I think my photo is misleading, she seems to be a kind of really light tan colour especially around her sides and face but the fur on top seems to have grey running underneath it. She blends almost perfectly with Carefresh if that's any help!

I'm hoping she's not pregnant - but she doesn't seem _that_ fat (yet) - the lady did check all the mice in the cage when I was there to make sure they were all female but I don't know about any time before then. She's being a bit more active now, well, she decided to rearrange the nest her companion built, it seems even mice can't agree on such things. I'll watch her, no doubt I'll be back with many questions if she does seem to be getting fatter.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If her colour is based on the Red gene rather than the Black gene, then she could just be fat! hehe

Obesity is common in red based mousies, I have two bucks that are rather rotund.

Willow xx


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, I'd agree with WillowDragon and say that the pudge is not your fault, it's just a cause of the genes  I would keep a watch on her anyway, and if she gets noticeably fatter get her checked out. It may very well be that she's pregnant, but her inactivity sounds like she's just getting used to her surroundings. I'm sure whatever happens she'll be fine.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

She's still behaving the same and being fat and lazy so I guess it's just her character.

I got a third mouse today, I couldn't resist her, she's a fawn satin (I think).










I've introduced her to the other two after cleaning the cage and everything and they seem to be getting along okay, there's been a few squeaks and dominance grooming but I figured that's normal. She's sat sharing a millet spray with one of the others right now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice fawn mousie. Just about my favorite color. Is she satin or just very shiny?


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, she's a satin.


----------

